# Car Control Schools



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

All this talk of drifting and whatnot makes me think that more people should be going to driving school. In CA we have these rally-x training schools sometimes, but they don't really make you learn to drive properly.

I went to Team O'Neil back in 2000, they're in NH and it cost alot, but I came away with skills that have been very useful. They don't give you a certificate or anything, but you should come away with knowledge.

Where have other people gone / what was your experience like?


----------

